# Retrospective MIDI Recording - Reduce Stress and Time



## AlvinSWong (May 16, 2021)

Maybe my favourite workflow tip of all time! Retro MIDI recording workflow video here using Cubase 10.5 or higher. Hope this helps someone out there who is just discovering this feature. I go over linear recording, cycle recording and typical usage. (Thanks to a VI Control member pointing me to this years ago, and other folks like Dom Sigalas and Marc Jovani showing me how this worked!)


----------



## Rich4747 (May 16, 2021)

Hey Alvin Just found your channel, nicely produced videos. thumbs up and a sub from me.


----------



## AlvinSWong (May 16, 2021)

Rich4747 said:


> Hey Alvin Just found your channel, nicely produced videos. thumbs up and a sub from me.


Heya Rich. 🙏 Thank you for all that and this comment.


----------



## Leo Brennauer (May 17, 2021)

AlvinSWong said:


> Maybe my favourite workflow tip of all time! Retro MIDI recording workflow video here using Cubase 10.5 or higher. Hope this helps someone out there who is just discovering this feature. I go over linear recording, cycle recording and typical usage. (Thanks to a VI Control member pointing me to this years ago, and other folks like Dom Sigalas and Marc Jovani showing me how this worked!)



I always wished that there was retrospective recording for audio :D Or even for the brain...


----------



## AlvinSWong (May 17, 2021)

Leo Brennauer said:


> I always wished that there was retrospective recording for audio :D Or even for the brain...


😁 yes sign me up!


----------

